# Leaking Sugar Scrub Jars



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey all!  I use old fashiond style glass top bail jars that have a rubber gasket to package my body butter and sugar scrubs.  I've come to realize that the sugar scrubs will leak if the jars turn on their sides.  This seems to hold true for all of the jars of this style that I've used, regardless of manufacturer.  As I've already purchased a ton of these jars and they have the look I want, I'd like to try to figure out a way to use them.  My husband suggested putting the full jars in a hot water bath and canning them to create a pressure seal.   My only real concern (that I can think of) is that the heat from the boiling water may make the fragrance and essential oils fade.  It seems a simple thing to can a single jar and check it the next day to see if it leaks and how it smells. If it smells ok, should I be good, or could one time exposure to heat cause it to be ok at first, but degrade over time?  Just pondering what to do.  I don't see much in the way of screw top jars that have the look I want!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 12, 2014)

Well you can try it but remember that once the seal is broken, that is once the customer has it, the same problem will still be there.  If for any reason their jar gets knocked over they will have an oily mess.  

They do make old fashioned looking screw top bell jars.  The jars lids are raised a bit higher and they don't take the standard (current) canning jar lid.  I think I saw some at michaels a few months back.  They also make them in the amber and green colored glass.  Not exactly what you are looking for but I'm not sure I'd want jars that can leak.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Sep 13, 2014)

I wouldn't try to 'can' the jars, you might warp or damage the rubber gasket.  You can change your recipe so that there is no excess liquid by making an emulsified scrub or one using a cream soap base.  hth


----------



## Seawolfe (Sep 13, 2014)

If you canned them in a hot water bath, wouldn't all the sugar or salt sink to the bottom because the oils got so thinly melted?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 13, 2014)

Are your scrubs just oils and sugar?  Perhaps an emulsified scrub would be the answer to the problem.  I started with the oil sugar and went emulsified and love it so much better.  Just a thought.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 13, 2014)

We never found a way to stop oils and sugar or salt scrubs from leaking in any type jar without using an induction sealer and portable induction sealers are a pain to use


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah, it occurred to me as i was falling asleep last night that the customer would still be facing leakage problems after they opened it the first time.   Guess that isn't the answer.  I really don't want to do an emulsified scrub-  too similar to the body butter.  Hmmm...


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 14, 2014)

Emulsified scrubs are really nice and if selling we are finding the oil and salt or sugar scrubs are not selling well. To many are making their own, but they do not know how to make an emulisified scrub and the plus is not leakage


----------



## Jeramian (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree with cmzaha


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 18, 2014)

Hmm..  Thanks for the food for thought guys!


----------

